# Jude the 14-year-old is rescued.



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Edie can give you an update on this little guy that I pulled yesterday. He's gorgeous, and he needs a mommy and or a daddy. Watch his video.

love Bronwyne


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a sweetheart, I'm glad he's safe in a home.......he reminds me so much of Jodi.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey, Jude --- I love you, little guy!!! I can't believe he's 14!! Wow, he's in great shape. I'm sure he was loved. Can't imagine what horrible circumstances made someone give him up. I'd like to post on FB. Maybe he'll find a forever home. Thanks so much, Bron for getting him. :wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

You handsome boy Jude! I'm calling you a boy, because you look so young!!!!!! Hope you find a loving home for the rest of your days!!!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I just can't watch one of these without crying. He's adorable.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh boy this video brought tears to my eyes what a lucky boy and **** he looks good for his age godbless the rescuer !!!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

He's so very lucky to have you Bron!! What a gorgeous little boy!

Has your gang welcomed him with open arms?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Brownye:

You are the true angel right along with these precious babies you rescue. 

I am fairly new to this site but have followed you and cried as I admired your courage and perseverance for several months. You are an inspiration to everyone with a heart to look into themselves and do the right thing. YOUR THE BEST!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

aksm4 said:


> Oh boy this video brought tears to my eyes what a lucky boy and **** he looks good for his age godbless the rescuer !!!!!


 :amen: I always cry when I see videos like this, too. Jude is precious.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe he is 14! He looks like he has so much more life to live! I hope he finds a home soon!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh I think I am in love. He is such a pretty boy. May God bless you for saving this loving little man. ♥


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bron, Thanks so much for all your work and effort to pull him and get this wonderful video made.
Jude is an un-neutered male, with no teeth, but a large fistula is his mouth. The fistula is probaly from an abscessed tooth that has now fallen out. He will be neutered and have the fistula repair to close the hole, on thursday. We hope that will happen, but he also started coughing and may be coming down with kennel cough, as so many of the dogs do that come out ot the L.A. Animal Controls.
He may have been debarked or an attempt to debark him, since he has a strange sound that is not quit a bark. 
As soon as this is all done ,we hope to find a good home for this sweet boy. Who gives up an older dog like this?? Too sad. 
Edie


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

He is adorable! Wish I was closer.


----------

